

What happens when engineers make contact with a 36 year old spacecraft - WD-42
http://www.universetoday.com/112375/contact-with-36-year-old-spacecraft-results-in-dancing-hugs-now-comes-even-bigger-challenge/

======
ColinWright
Lengthy discussion here on the entire project:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818597)

Lots of submissions, lots of stories, lots of information:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=spacecraft#!/story/sort_by_date/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=spacecraft#!/story/sort_by_date/0/ISEE)

